# Text changed event handler jTextField



## Tausendsassa (23. Aug 2015)

Also ich habe eine "Tabelle" aus jTextFeldern und ich kann per Knopf druck eine Zeile auf 0 setzen. aber sobald das passiert soll die methode calulate aufgerufen werden welche die tabelle neu ausliest und das ergebnis neu berechnet. Kann mir jemand helfen, da ich keinen passenden event handler finden kann... (benütze Netbeans wo die alle einfach auswählbar sind)


----------



## Enceladus271 (23. Aug 2015)

Bei TextFeldern muss man einen Umweg über das Document nehmen:

```
DocumentListener listener;
// listener = ...
textField.getDocument().addDocumentListener(listener);
```


----------



## RalleYTN (23. Aug 2015)

Ich würde sowas direkt mit einer JTable machen, wenn du nicht weisst wie man die benutzt kann dir dieser Link helfen: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html


----------



## Tausendsassa (27. Aug 2015)

Danke Leute ich habe das mittlerweile mit einem key released event geregelt. Btw ein key pressed evt geht nicht da die text-felder nicht aktualisiert werden während das event ausgefürt wird


----------

